# Just rescued a mouse...



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

Noticed my cat playing with something, it turned out to be a little mouse, he's shaken, a little wet (been in the cat's mouth) but seems ok, no blood, no puncture marks, jumping around still just shakey, he only seems to be around 3 - 4 weeks old too...

What's people's opinions on keeping them with my tame mice?.. should me ok?


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

I would suggest just releasing him as long as he's not injured...


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

Releasing him, not entirely sure that's a good idea there's 3 cats outside and because he's very young still I stuck him with the mother of babies not much older than him, if can feed off the mum, it's certain death if i release the poor fella outside. if i release him further out again could easily die of starvation if still feeding from his mum.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

you should be aware that he can have parasites and foreign bacterias so he could infect your other mice.


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

Look, i'm willing to take that risk, i Just went outside and found his brother dead lying on the ground....... he looks healthy i'll keep a close eye on them, i've washed him (rather stuck him in the sink and soaped him up and dried him off).....


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

he may not be as young as you suspect, wild mice are much smaller than pets, even in aus where our mice are not so big. don't end up with hybrids, can i also let you know that keeping wild animals (any) in aus without a licence is illegal, it is also illegal to release feral species back into the wild, although i looked after a baby black rat several weeks ago, i took her off the cat, when i did let her go i took her for a drive up the road. dealing with predators is just a reality for these animals. the longer you keep him, provided he's not injured, the less ready he'll be to deal with that. mice are expected in plague proportions around SA this winter due to the wet summer we had, another thing to consider, good luck


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Aww I would have done the same thing, just try keeping him in a serparate room to the rest to avoid them catching something unless you've put him with others, still I'd like to know how he gets on


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

minibears said:


> he may not be as young as you suspect, wild mice are much smaller than pets, even in aus where our mice are not so big. don't end up with hybrids, can i also let you know that keeping wild animals (any) in aus without a licence is illegal, it is also illegal to release feral species back into the wild, although i looked after a baby black rat several weeks ago, i took her off the cat, when i did let her go i took her for a drive up the road. dealing with predators is just a reality for these animals. the longer you keep him, provided he's not injured, the less ready he'll be to deal with that. mice are expected in plague proportions around SA this winter due to the wet summer we had, another thing to consider, good luck


Not sure where you get that information from you're completely wrong, of course you can keep mice and rats if you trap them, it's only if you keep native animals, marsupials, possums, parakeets , etc, the ones native to australia, anything arriving from the rest of the world is fair game to keep or look after and mice came from Europe.

Whoever told you got it wrong sorry.


----------

